# Most Stuck of Easter Weekend?



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Went with my Father out to L-Cross in Okeechobee.He described it as "Drier than a popcorn fart." I saw a mud whole and went to investigate around the outside to see how bad/good it was. next thing i now my bike is going slower... Too late, im stuck. I grab the rope and give it to him. so luck. He goes to find the poperty/park owner. I jumped off my bike to get the strap off the front, as im walking around my foot falls and im up to my thigh in mud. luckily i dispersed my wait and got it out, made it to "dry land" crawling on my hands and feet. it was like breaking the surface of a frozen lake. 



















40 minutes later, owner shows up with a bob cat. starts telling me this is a Lake bed that started drying up when they built the ****. Says he dug down 16ft with a back hoe and still no solid ground. 
"Thats why everyone gets stuck here, there is no bottom. Once you break the surface, you're done."




























(tires sure clean out well)​
He also said a Big mud truck got stuck, had to wait 6 hours for a special tow truck that had enough power to pull him out. You'd think there would be a sign or something... "Danger!! Bottomless Pit!!" of course then we would try it anyway. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Motor still looks new no mud stain lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice stuck! Found a few like that on the sand bars In The past.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol looks like a good time.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> Motor still looks new no mud stain lol


only 17 hours... gimme time.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Of course you had to try it. A warning sign is just a dare.


----------

